# nurse jackie



## sawhse (Mar 7, 2014)

View attachment 20140224_122834.jpg


Been smoking this for the past few days!!!! Awesome!


----------



## sawhse (Mar 7, 2014)

:headbang:Lol sorry its so big. This is the first time I could post from my phone!!!


----------



## DrFever (Mar 7, 2014)

looks great  good job


----------



## Admin (Mar 7, 2014)

Did you post from Tapatalk?


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 7, 2014)

sawhse said:


> :headbang:Lol sorry its so big. This is the first time I could post from my phone!!!



wish i grew em the size of my head like u :yay:


----------



## sawhse (Mar 7, 2014)

TechAdmin said:


> Did you post from Tapatalk?


Nope just loaded the files like normal and it opened my gallery from phone. Cool!!


----------



## sawhse (Mar 7, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> wish i grew em the size of my head like u :yay:


lol yep got a special cart to wheel them in with.


----------



## sawhse (Mar 7, 2014)

DrFever said:


> looks great  good job


Thanks!


----------

